# Oberflächenprogrammierung, wo gehts weiter?



## psgamer (9. Oktober 2011)

*Oberflächenprogrammierung, wo gehts weiter?*

Hallo an alle,
ich wende mich an euch, da in meinem Kopf ein ziemliches durcheinander herrscht. 
Ich habe mich bis jetzt zum Großteil mit ANSI-C sowie mit ANSI-C++ beschäftigt. Nun stellt sich für mich jedoch die Frage, wo weitermachen?? 

Ich lese nur immer was von .Net-Framework, Win-Api´s, MFC, etc und so langsam blick ich nicht mehr durch. Wo ist denn der Unterschied zwischen den Win-Api´s und MFC? Ist denn nicht mit beiden eine Oberflächenprogrammierung möglich? Oder macht man das heute eh alles grafisch z.b. mit dem Windows Form Designer (hätte eine Studentenlizenz von Visual Studio 2010) und was nutzt dieser um die Oberfläche zu erstellen? Oder vllt doch .NET/QT? 

Im Endeffekt möchte ich eben in die Oberflächenprogrammierung einsteigen und diese einigermaßen verstehen, um beispielsweise Messdaten von einem Mikrocontroller in einem selbst geschriebenem Programm auszuwerten oder ähnliches (und in später Zukunft vllt mal das erste PC-Spiel  ) Wäre wirklich dankbar, wenn jemand die Unklarheiten in meinem Kopf beseitigt und mir ne Möglichkeit aufzeigt, wo ich nun weitermachen kann.


----------



## hardware_fanatiker (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Oberflächenprogrammierung, wo gehts weiter?*

Also, als GUI (graphical user Interface) emfehle ich qt. Das ist crossplatform fähig und gut zu coden. Um Spiele zu protzen müsstest du aber nochmal etwas anderes lernen, z.B. Directx oder OpenGL, oder auch allegro, das ist Nr fertige engine und für den Einstieg gut.


----------



## bingo88 (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Oberflächenprogrammierung, wo gehts weiter?*

Qt ist leicht zu lernen, vielseitig und damit bist du auch plattformunabhängig -> mein Tipp. Ansonsten halt .Net (mit C++ oder C#). Win-API ist reines C (kein C++) und ziemlich hässlich, MFC nutzt zwar C++ aber auch nicht gerade einfach. Für ("richtige") Spiele ist das aber alles nicht wirklich geeignet.


----------



## psgamer (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Oberflächenprogrammierung, wo gehts weiter?*

danke, das hilft mir schommal weiter. Eine Frage hätte ich noch, wenn ich mit dem Windows Form Designer einfache Oberflächen erstelle, welchen Code gibt mir Visual Studio dann aus? "Programmiert" dieser die Oberflächen auch mit .NET, sodass ich im erstellten Quelltext einfach Änderungen in C++/.NET vornehmen kann? Bzw der QT Designer dann Quelltext in C++/QT


----------



## bingo88 (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Oberflächenprogrammierung, wo gehts weiter?*

Du kannst mit dem WinForm Designer auch direkt in einem C++ .NET projekt arbeiten. (C++ CLI als Projekttyp wenn ich mich recht entsinne). Qt generiert dir entsprechenden Code. Grundsätzlich ist davon abzuraten im generierten UI Code manuell Änderungen vorzunehmen, meist ist danach irgendwas kaputt. Ich meine mich aber auch zu erinnern, Qt trennt UI Code von deinem "regulären" Code...


----------

